# Problem with Samsung U900 Soul! Please Help..



## nextman (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi,

My Samsung Soul just suddenly stopped working. When I switched it on it would show up a small blue screen with lots of writing on there, something to do with 'assertion failed' and some kind of pathway leading into system files. At the bottom it said press 0 for 2 secs or something.

When I pressed 0 for 2 seconds it went into another screen that said 'UPLOAD to PC', this was displayed in a yellow bar.

However now the phone does not do anything. when I switch it on all I see is the opening screen which shows 'SAMSUNG SGH-U900' and the samsung website and then the phone just turns off within a few seconds.

Someone please help me..What has happened to the phone?


----------

